# Depositing SA week



## Dottie (Jan 8, 2007)

I was just wondering.  Has anyone ever waited long enooug and if so, how long was the wait for RCI to clear a deposited SA week in your account?  I have tried to wait this out before emailing the RCI SA helper and have waited as long as 3 weeks before giving up.  I am nearly at that limit now with another deposit.  Will it clear as approved for deposit if I wait?


----------



## rhonda (Jan 8, 2007)

You are more patient than I am!  I write to the RCI SA Helper after waiting 2 weeks for my deposit to clear.


----------



## kwilson (Jan 8, 2007)

I email the SA helpers, thespecialists@rci.co.za,  about 5 minutes after I deposit. Why wait? They are very happy to help and respond almost immediately.


----------



## Dottie (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks.  I don't really need the week now.  Just wondered if they had cleaned up their proceedure yet.  Guess not.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jan 9, 2007)

After contacting my resort to pay fees and telling them to bank my week, it is in my account within 24 hours.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 9, 2007)

stevedmatt said:


> After contacting my resort to pay fees and telling them to bank my week, it is in my account within 24 hours.



Which resort do you own in SA?


----------



## Dottie (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, On Monday I gave up and emailed the specialists at RCI to deposit my week.  So far, nothing has happened.  Has anyone had results from the specialists this week?


----------



## susan1738 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Same Here*

Dottie, I'm having the same problem.  I "deposited" my Seapointer about 3 weeks ago, and they charged my MF on my card, but the unit has still not shown up in my RCI acct.  I sent an email to the specialists on Tuesday.  Nothing happened.  I sent a second email yesterday; but it is still not in my acct.  I guess I will just keep pestering them until I get a response.


----------



## Dori (Jan 18, 2007)

Up until our last deposit,a few months ago, our Lowveld week  has always been deposited very quickly, anywhere from 1-3 days.  This time however, it took over three weeks and several phone calls to hurry things along.

Dori


----------



## Dottie (Jan 19, 2007)

Susan--Thanks for your feedback.  As I remember, RCI SA gets and extended Christmas vacation, but I would think would be back at work by now.  I hope this does not mean that they will no longer service our accounts for us.  Hopefully, we will see some action soon.


----------

